# Inteliscope: Smartphone thermal rifle sight



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting to see out of the box thinking. I will not buy, but for $500 some folks will buy it.

Smartphone RifleScope | Gun Camera | Smartphone gun scope


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been watching this company since finding their app in the Android store. It has interesting potential. I was never sure how well a phone would hold up to the recoil of a rifle, but mine can take a beating, so it should hold up fine.
I'll have to look into getting the base first(with option to upgrade), and maybe upgrade to the thermal later.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I've been watching this company since finding their app in the Android store. It has interesting potential. I was never sure how well a phone would hold up to the recoil of a rifle, but mine can take a beating, so it should hold up fine.
> I'll have to look into getting the base first(with option to upgrade), and maybe upgrade to the thermal later.
> 
> Thanks for the link!


No problem.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not related to rifle scopes but someone has been selling an adaption / app for thermal imaging via a smart phone for under $200. Got to believe that is a burglars wet dream to have available if it really works. Guess we'll need a "hot" robot moving about the house here pretty soon to make them think someone is homes...I know my lazy great danes are moving enough to help - lazy creatures they are.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Not sure I will bite, but still cool.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally a reason to get a smart phone??


----------

